# Cakes



## Greenman (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of the Cakes I have done, The guitar is older and was for a friend, the Other is the chocolate Cheesecake I make for my GF, I put the white chocolate into the ganashe a little to early and it mwlted a little but still looked ok and the taste is wonderful.






By dembarie, shot with EYE_Q3040 at 2008-12-01





By dembarie, shot with EYE_Q3040 at 2008-12-01


----------



## Deda (Dec 5, 2008)

I love the cheesecake with the Epona/Horse design, very pretty.


----------

